# Bonjour, hi!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome, Bienvenue. We can understand your English. I am unable to see your horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! your English is fine. tres bon? my French is very weak.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing you post more, especially pictures!


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello!
I come back after 2 years!
Sorry, I don't have excuses ^^'
So, today I'm 17 years old and with Plessye we have very evolved! We have descovered endurance and today we just can't stop it!
I think I will write a post to talk you about our experiences and maybe in France endurance is different than your country ? I will be curious to know that 
See you soon


----------



## arabianrider00 (Apr 20, 2017)

Bonjour! Welcome! Maybe you can help me with my French, and I can help you with your English sometimes. I have been learning French for 2 years. Your English is good, do not worry :grin:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Bonjour Hermine! Bienvenue au forum! Ton anglais est très bon, ne t'inquiète pas. Il y a quelques autres membres ici de la France et quelques francophones du Canada (comme moi). 

We do want to see that picture of your horse!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I'd definitely love to hear about an endurance ride form a rider's perspective. I love to trail-ride, but I doubt I'd have the iron butt to go over such distances...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!  Your English sounds pretty good actually, no worries.


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

thank you everybody ^^ 
I can help you when you want arabianrider00!


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

Plessye today, is around 5 or 6 years old ^^


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Plessye is beautiful Hermine! I have a grey Arabian and a bay Quarter Horse


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for her ^^
Arabians are one of the most beautiful breeds I think


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My Harley! (that's my daughter riding him) He is actually 75% Arab, 25% QH. I'm very partial to grey horses, so please post a lot of yours! My mare is the horse in my avatar. She's very pretty too, with a small build, just the way I like them.


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

Elle est trop jolie! I'm partial of grey horses too ^^
Plessye when she was a foal and the last year 

When I have take her, her last proprietary said she have a mother arabian and father lusitanian but really I think not in cause of her body color piebald and she don't look like a lusitanian for me but arabian yes. After, she have a mother arabian or half arabian? I can't know
It's hard with pictures but if you have any ideas about her breed, the cause about her color, say it to me


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Bonjour, welcome to the forum!  I'm currently in Bretagne too, near St Malo, but normally I live and work in Limousin.

Your mare is very pretty, love her face. She could be half Paint or half DSA with Paint blood. Is she registered as ONC then?


----------



## Hermine (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you!  
Yes she is ONC, I have thinking paint blood too but what can I say about her past ( have make an investigation because for me the last propritary was liar) is she was born in the south of Spain in 2011, after she was transfert in a big camion with many horses and an familaly breeding in Alsace take her with an other horse. And Plessye with this other horses was buy by a woman (the last propritary) in Alsace and she sold them in 2015. The woman would said the other horse was the brother of Plessye but he have very lusitanian feature (ONC too). I think have a big horses trafics and they don't do attention to their stallions in Spain...


----------

